# Couple Aristocrat pens



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 22, 2014)

Decided to try some different pen kits besides just slimlines. Think they turned out pretty well, if I could just figure out how to get the fountain one to write, especially since it's a gift. Used african blackwood from @Steve Smith and amboyna Burl from @JR Custom Calls . The best pics I take are holding them up in the light unfortunately

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice looking pens Joe! The amboyna really stands out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 23, 2014)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Decided to try some different pen kits besides just slimlines. Think they turned out pretty well, if I could just figure out how to get the fountain one to write, especially since it's a gift. Used african blackwood from @Steve Smith and amboyna Burl from @JR Custom Calls . The best pics I take are holding them up in the light unfortunately
> View attachment 62458
> View attachment 62459
> View attachment 62460
> ...


That kit is awesome I really like making them but sad to say I got a batch from pen making supplies recently and had the same problem. The nib is apparently pushed in with a machine when made. I got a batch where the nib and plastic insert were not lined up properly and the ink was coming out of the side rather than the tip. I talked to smitty's, timber bits, and pen making supplies yesterday. Leroy at smitty's recommended heating the tip up to get it out and adjust it. The guy at pen supplies said it wasn't meant to come out, and timber bits timber bits was the one who told me they are machine inserted. I got mine at pen making supplies and he said he would take them back. I will be getting a few other things and getting a refund for the difference. He was a great guy to deal with and would gladly buy his products again (except that kit) which is a bummer because for the price it will be hard to find another compatible kit.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 23, 2014)

Yea I'm hoping I can get it going but not sure if it will after all the trying last night. Might just replace it with a roller ball tip. Of course the abw is a roller ball and it keeps skipping on me. Will shake it and it'll write really good but then fade and you can hear the roller ball grinding or something. I swear a lot of pen kits I've bought have had crappy ink cartridges, can't get lucky.


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice work on those Baron's.
Form, Fit and Finish look great from here.

Les


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice work. Have you tried a wee bit of separating the tip a little on the fountainn pen? I read where someone did that before and it helped the ink flow.


----------



## David Seaba (Oct 23, 2014)

@Gixxerjoe04 
I have some of those kits coming. I will tear one about and let you know the results. I have take these types apart before.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 23, 2014)

Joe those are some nice pens. If you had told me the amboyna was HRB I would have believed you. Great looking piece of wood and nice job on it.


----------



## David Seaba (Oct 23, 2014)

Those are some Great looking pens! !!


----------



## Mike Caffery (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice job!!


----------



## BarbS (Oct 23, 2014)

Very nice pens. I hope you can get them working the way you'd like!


----------



## David Seaba (Oct 23, 2014)

@Gixxerjoe04 
Joe I got my kits today the nib will pull out. Just gab above the nib then grab the nib and pull out and side to side. After you adjust the nib. Make sure the flat in the housing is at the bottom. Tge assemble the nib and feed back in. Any questions pm me and I'll sent you my cell number if you like. Hope this helps.
David

Reactions: Like 1


----------

